# Can you add USB to a base model Cruze?



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

My thoughts:

I believe that harness is there, so all you need to do is add the 9$ connector. From this point however the question is: Does the radio have specific programming? Can it be unlocked? 

I hope at least the USB port will have power, but this remains to be seen.

We need someone with a USB to post the radio options.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I ordered the USB plug to replace the blank in the center armrest from Taobao.com (you can also get it from GM parts suppliers in the USA). You will also either need the replacement harness, or a simple USB cable (since the bottom of the plug is a standard USB jack). By doing this, you can get a USB connection in the center armrest.

HOWEVER: you will not be able to connect this to a headunit that doesn't already support USB, since there is no USB plug. In my case, as my headunit didn't come with USB (mine's an early Asian model), I wired it to a USB power plug so that I can power my iPhone by plugging it into the USB jack. I still connect the AUX cable for the music input. Alternatively, if you ever change the stock head unit, you can then wire this to the USB input of your replacement head unit.


----------

